
Windows Phone: The Hollow Metro Landscape - ONE37
http://one37.net/blog/2012/7/18/the-hollow-metro-landscape.html
======
yread
Wow nice writing. I was half expecting that by the end of the article mighty
Captain Ahab himself will emerge and strike the wallowing whale of windows
mobile efforts with a decisive blow. Or is it perhaps the author himself who
aimlessly roams the modern day sea of tech products yearning for a revenge for
all the BSODs that he had to witness?

Apart from that it's filled with lies (WP7 apps unsupported on WP8? It's the
other way around) and nonsense (WP7 built upon heaps of out-dated code covered
with shallow visage? Do you mean WinCE? Why is it out-dated? How is the WP7
new code only shallow?)

~~~
IanDrake
>Wow nice writing.

I honestly thought you were serious that for a second. This guy has never used
a WP7. I read that article and I want my 1.5 minutes back.

